# perdido river



## eric (Mar 7, 2008)

Put in at Lillian bridge and went north. This summer I got a bass near 11 mile creek while fishing for redfish. Today we went a good way into the perdido river which looked like good bass county. We got nothing. I am not a bass fisherman and don't really know what I doing. Today we used flukes, mirrowdines, and a rattletrap. Help please.

Eric


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I have struggled on the Perdido when I have gone. Texas-rig worm in black or dark blue with the weight pegged, or a jig have been decent baits, throwing at cover that forms a current break. The fish I've caught have been sparse so I'll go a long time between bites. Also have had some luck throwing a weightless zoom trick worm in bubble gum pink and letting it sink into current breaks, but that was working better late summer / early Fall before the sun got up. I did catch a couple small bass pitching to wood cover around creek mouths a few weeks ago, but that wasn't on the Perdido. I'm not sure where on Perdido I would go to try to duplicate that pattern, to be honest. I really know almost nothing about fishing the rivers for bass during Winter, but I can bump your thread.


----------

